# Birreria a Milano



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Per ovvio motivo mi dedico in particolar modo ai milanesi  qual è la miglior birreria della città? La vorrei sperimentare questo sabato


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

Birrificio Lambrate, il primo microbirrificio di Milano. Scrivi su google Birrificio Lambrate e trovi il sito dove c'è scritto tutto, dai tipi di birre a come le producono e ovviamente dove sono situati i due pub.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Sperimento e ti faccio sapere


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sperimento e ti faccio sapere



Io ti consiglio la Lambrate o la Sant'Ambroeus, anche se per me la migliore è la Brighella che però è una birra che viene prodotta sotto le feste natalizie.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglio la Lambrate o la Sant'Ambroeus, anche se per me la migliore è la Brighella che però è una birra che viene prodotta sotto le feste natalizie.



Prezzi del locale? Onesti?


----------



## Gas (13 Novembre 2013)

Anche io consiglio il Lambrate


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Prezzi del locale? Onesti?



Cinque euro a birra, secondo me è un prezzo onestissimo. Se vuoi sederti devi andare al pub di Via Golgi perché è più grande e solitamente hai più opportunità di trovare posto, ma ad un certo orario non se ne trova. In tutti e due i pub se non trovi posto a sedere puoi comunque prenderti la birra nel bicchiere di plastica e berla fuori come fanno tutti. Certo ora fa un po' più freddo, ma conta che c'è gente (me compreso  ) che in pieno inverno con le temperature che rasentano lo 0 se ne stanno fuori senza problemi


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cinque euro a birra, secondo me è un prezzo onestissimo. Se vuoi sederti devi andare al pub di Via Golgi perché è più grande e solitamente hai più opportunità di trovare posto, ma ad un certo orario non se ne trova. In tutti e due i pub se non trovi posto a sedere puoi comunque prenderti la birra nel bicchiere di plastica e berla fuori come fanno tutti. Certo ora fa un po' più freddo, ma conta che c'è gente (me compreso  ) che in pieno inverno con le temperature che rasentano lo 0 se ne stanno fuori senza problemi


Grazie mille  conosci per caso anche un posto dove gustarsi straordinari hamburger?


----------



## francylomba (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Grazie mille  conosci per caso anche un posto dove gustarsi straordinari hamburger?


 ma quale hamburger!!
Panzerotto da Luini 

ps : ma la Pizza Mundial a Lambrate è ancora in voga?  mamma che lurida!


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ma quale hamburger!!
> Panzerotto da Luini
> 
> ps : ma la Pizza Mundial a Lambrate è ancora in voga?  mamma che lurida!



Conosco bene Luini, sono già fan  ma amo anche gli hamburger! Conosco Tizzy's sui Navigli e in generale California Bakery, ma volevo sapere alternative. Parlano bene di Mama Burger.


----------



## francylomba (13 Novembre 2013)

mm non so.. hai provato spontini o da giulio come pizza al trancio?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Grazie mille  conosci per caso anche un posto dove gustarsi straordinari hamburger?


Eh no, su questo mi trovi impreparato.


francylomba ha scritto:


> ma quale hamburger!!
> Panzerotto da Luini
> 
> ps : ma la Pizza Mundial a Lambrate è ancora in voga?  mamma che lurida!


Non diciamo eresie, Pizza Mundial regna 

Il vecchio di Pizza Mundial numero 1, della vita ha capito tutto


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2013)

Pizza Mundial e' la mia sosta obbligata prima del treno a Lambrate


----------



## Mou (17 Novembre 2013)

Deluso dalla Drago Verde...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Deluso dalla Drago Verde...



Io te l'ho detto di prendere la Lambrate


----------



## Mou (17 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io te l'ho detto di prendere la Lambrate



Volevo fare l'alternativo  assaggiate Drago Verde, Porpora e sant'ambroeus, l'ultima mi è sembrata la migliore delle 3. Posto fantastico, menù giusto!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Volevo fare l'alternativo  assaggiate Drago Verde, Porpora e sant'ambroeus, l'ultima mi è sembrata la migliore delle 3. Posto fantastico, menù giusto!



Per me le migliori sono la Santa e la Lambrate, mentre tra quelle speciali la Brighella è quella decisamente più buona (forse addirittura la più buona tra le birre prodotte). Le altre che ho assaggiato (Montestella, Ghisa, Porpora, Ligera e Gaina) sono buone, ma non al livello delle tre citate, imho. Nel complesso secondo me sono tutte buone, alcune di più alcune di meno, dipende anche dai gusti.

PS: In quale dei due locali sei andato? Adelchi o Golgi?


----------



## Mou (17 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me le migliori sono la Santa e la Lambrate, mentre tra quelle speciali la Brighella è quella decisamente più buona (forse addirittura la più buona tra le birre prodotte). Le altre che ho assaggiato (Montestella, Ghisa, Porpora, Ligera e Gaina) sono buone, ma non al livello delle tre citate, imho. Nel complesso secondo me sono tutte buone, alcune di più alcune di meno, dipende anche dai gusti.
> 
> PS: In quale dei due locali sei andato? Adelchi o Golgi?



La Brighella parte da dicembre purtroppo, è stata una brutta sorpresa  la prossima volta mi fiderò maggiormente di te e andrò dritto alla Lambrate (e alla Ghisa, le birre scure mi stuzzicano, ma ieri c'era solo in bottiglia  )
Sono stato al Golgi: tavolo prenotato alle 20.45, allegro rumore. Esco alle 23.45 e trovo un esercito di bevitori fuori dal locale, come hai detto tu mi sa che molto spesso la vera bolgia è fuori dal locale!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La Brighella parte da dicembre purtroppo, è stata una brutta sorpresa  la prossima volta mi fiderò maggiormente di te e andrò dritto alla Lambrate (e alla Ghisa, le birre scure mi stuzzicano, ma ieri c'era solo in bottiglia  )
> Sono stato al Golgi: tavolo prenotato alle 20.45, allegro rumore. Esco alle 23.45 e trovo un esercito di bevitori fuori dal locale, come hai detto tu mi sa che molto spesso la vera bolgia è fuori dal locale!



Sisi fuori c'è sempre una bolgia clamorosa. Imho il miglior locale è quello di Via Adelchi, perché li solitamente ci sono i proprietari e sanno come servirti, solo che il locale è molto piccolo e trovare posto dentro è praticamente impossibile, per cui si sta sempre fuori. Però quello di Via Golgi è, diciamo, molto più accessibile sia per la grandezza del locale che per il fatto che si trova facilmente posto. La prossima volta che ci vai prendi la Lambrate o Santa e vai sul sicuro


----------



## Mou (17 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sisi fuori c'è sempre una bolgia clamorosa. Imho il miglior locale è quello di Via Adelchi, perché li solitamente ci sono i proprietari e sanno come servirti, solo che il locale è molto piccolo e trovare posto dentro è praticamente impossibile, per cui si sta sempre fuori. Però quello di Via Golgi è, diciamo, molto più accessibile sia per la grandezza del locale che per il fatto che si trova facilmente posto. La prossima volta che ci vai prendi la Lambrate o Santa e vai sul sicuro



Accettano prenotazioni in Adelchi?


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Accettano prenotazioni in Adelchi?



Credo di si, ma è talmente piccolo che sembra di soffocare là dentro. Se volete il tavolo è meglio il pub di Via Golgi.


----------



## Sindaco (22 Novembre 2013)

Non andare in quello di via adelchi: penso sia uno dei posti più sporchi di milano, piccolo, caldo, affollato e puzzolente. Quello nuovo almeno ha una parvenza di civilità.

Altri posti dove bere decentemente la birra:

cheers
mulligans
la belle alliance
un tempo l'east end
l'isola della birra


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Non andare in quello di via adelchi: penso sia uno dei posti più sporchi di milano, piccolo, caldo, affollato e puzzolente. Quello nuovo almeno ha una parvenza di civilità.
> 
> Altri posti dove bere decentemente la birra:
> 
> ...



Grazie! Continuerò in Adelchi e magari proverò qualche tuo consiglio 

Conoscete il Nottingham Forest (cocktail) in porta Venezia?


----------

